# Διαδραστικός χάρτης με τις περιηγήσεις των Ελλήνων λογίων



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2017)

*Δείτε εδώ* (από το Εργαστήριο Ηλεκτρονικής Διαχείρισης Ιστορικών Αρχείων του τμήματος Ιστορία & Φιλοσοφία της Επιστήμης - ΕΚΠΑ)

Η εφαρμογή δίνει με διαδραστικό τρόπο πληροφορίες για την δράση των Ελλήνων Λογίων, τα έντυπα κείμενα τους σε ψηφιακή μορφή pdf και πληροφορίες για τα χειρόγραφα τους, αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για τις Ελληνικές Σχολές και Σχολεία που λειτούργησαν είτε στο πλαίσιο της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας είτε στις παροικιακές κοινότητες. Επίσης περιλαμβάνεται ευρετήριο Επιστημονικών Όρων με όλους τους κύριους επιστημονικούς όρους που απαντούν στην πνευματική παραγωγή του 17ου και του 18ου αιώνα.


----------



## toraki (Nov 18, 2017)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!


----------

